
DuckDuckGo Tracker Radar Exposes Hidden Tracking - tagawa
https://spreadprivacy.com/duckduckgo-tracker-radar/
======
raybb
I'm shocked 22% of websites had trackers from Adobe.

I've never heard of it before but it looks like this is the tool:
[https://www.adobe.com/experience-cloud/topics/web-
analytics....](https://www.adobe.com/experience-cloud/topics/web-
analytics.html)

